# Alien - Facehugger Stasis (pic intensive)



## chuckysdream (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## chuckysdream (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## chuckysdream (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## chuckysdream (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Excellent!! Where did you get the plastic tube?


----------



## chuckysdream (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks!
The tube is from an ebay-shop in germany. It's acrylic glass, 350mm Ø and 750mm length. It cost me 170€ (approx. 215$).


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

That's acually TOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Amazing, you're very talented.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

That is freaken awesome totally cool Halloween prop great work!!!


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

wow thats super cool 

one of the best props I've seen

thanks

Phil


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice work! I love it!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow. That is awesome. Looks like movie quality to me.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

This is awesome! Incredibly awesome. Where did you find the alien? I've not seen anything like that around these parts.


----------

